# Waggin' at the Waterpark - Upstate SC



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That sounds like so much fun!!!!!!!!!!

Love, Love, Love the great pics from last year!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh man, if I didn't already have plans for both those weekends I would be there!!!! It looks like a blast! Great pictures too!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this back up in case anyone is interested. It's this weekend!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I can't wait to see pictures of the event-this is awesome!


----------



## k9castle (Jun 18, 2009)

I was there with Cari ... it was great! Hope to be at the next one on the 25th!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

k9castle said:


> I was there with Cari ... it was great! Hope to be at the next one on the 25th!


Do you have any pictures? What time were you there? I wonder if we saw each other; there were several goldens there. We went from 9-10:15.


----------



## k9castle (Jun 18, 2009)

*Waterpark pics*

I was there the same time, lol. Here's the link to my photos:
Waggin' at the Waterpark, Sept, '10 - k9castle's Photos | SmugMug


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GREAT pictures!


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh- I wish I could have gone, but it was a 3 hour drive one way. Just couldn't hack that. But looks like it was a blast!


----------



## k9castle (Jun 18, 2009)

We were back at the Waterpark Saturday for the 2nd and last session of the season. The weather was perfect this time ! Wish we didn't have to wait another year. Here are the photos from Saturday:
Waggin' at the Waterpark 2, 9-25-2010 - k9castle's Photos | SmugMug


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Waterpark*

That is pretty neat that Greenville has a Waterpark that dogs can use!

Way to go!!


----------

